# SS 01.03.14 - Beethoven #8



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Ludwig Van Beethoven (1770 - 1827)*

Symphony #8 in F Major, Op. 93

1. Allegro vivace e con brio
2. Allegretto scherzando
3. Tempo di Menuetto
4. Allegro vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

This weekend I think I'll go with one of my favorite recordings for this particular work.

View attachment 36144


Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

For this comical work I'll take the '63 Karajan recording.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

77 Karajan................


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

What a lovely symphony. Always underestimated. I love its canon.
I will go for Karajan and the BPO, but Bernstein´s version is spectacular too.
In this box, the the 8th is attached to the 5th and to Fidelio. Is a record from 1977


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

I'll take Toscanini leading the NBC Symphony from the the set recorded in the 1950s.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

What a coincidence, I'm going to a performance of Beethoven's 8th tonight:

http://www.grandharmonie.com/2013-2014-season.html


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

there are so different recordings i have listened and liked

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra and Claudio Abbado so different from von Karajan's touch


NBC Symphony Orchestra by Arturo Toscanini, of whom I like the fast rhythmic conducting

so vital and powerful performance by the Maestro


good idea for the weekend


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2014)

Of the post-3rd symphony works of Beethoven, the 8th is actually my least favorite. I will be out of town, and will likely skip it, but if I were to listen to one, it would likely be Osmo Vanska's recording on BIS with the Minnesota Orchestra.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Abbado and Berlin Phil
Agree a very different approach to Karajan


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

It's not a long work, so I'll have time for two. 

RPO/Scherchen (rec.1954), COE/Harnoncourt (rec.1990).


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 36181
> 
> Abbado and Berlin Phil
> Agree a very different approach to Karajan


I read somewhere that Karajan's recordings have oil-painting qualities, while Abbado's have water-colour painting qualities.

Karajan's sound is dark, modern, Abbado's sound is brighter, classical.

I will listen to both of them


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm going for Scherchen/RPO too. Such a great conductor!


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I'm going with the DVD featuring Leonard Bernstein & the Wiener Philharmoniker on the basis that I haven't watched (or heard) this performance yet.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Eh, not one of my favorites









Anyway, I'll be listening to Barenboim with the West Eastern Divan Orchestra (as opposed to the East Eastern, or the East Western, or the West Western )


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I'll be giving Maestro Karajan's and the Berliner Philharmoniker's traversal from 1963 a spin.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I pick Chailly & Gewandhausorchester


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Not sure what all the fuss is about Beethoven's 8th. It's been known for a long time that Beethoven farmed this one out to his sidekick Ferdinand Ries, and kept 25% of the publisher's payments and concert profits as comish. Why it's even counted in with the other symphonies escapes me.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

^^ Huh?

Meanwhile, I'll go off the beaten track a little (as usual) and opt for the 8th from this set


----------



## CyrilWashbrook (Feb 6, 2013)

I have to admit that I've not heard the Beethoven 8 before. Now is as good a time to start as any, so I'll have a listen to the recording by Schmidt-Isserstedt and the Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I have 2 editions, so I might as well listen to both today:















I've had Norrington's since about 1990, so I know it better. I picked up Karajan's last summer, but I think it was the one I used to own on LP in the '70s-'80s (but I was too much into the Darmstadt Schule back then to give it much attention).


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

DaDirkNL said:


> For this comical work I'll take the '63 Karajan recording.


That one is the most amazing recording ever. Beethoven's Eighth has always been an interesting symphony. I got to listen to it when I saw the horn duo (3rd movement), since I am a horn player. I then listened to the whole symphony, conducted by Barenboim. It is less vibrant than the seventh; however, being vibrant is not necessary to be great.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Not sure what all the fuss is about Beethoven's 8th. It's been known for a long time that Beethoven farmed this one out to his sidekick Ferdinand Ries, and kept 25% of the publisher's payments and concert profits as comish. Why it's even counted in with the other symphonies escapes me.


It's my least favorite Beethoven symphony. Dullsville as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

I've always loved the fact that no. 8 had no slow movement. Great move by a great master. Totally fits the overall conception. Gonna listen to Järvi/Kammerphilharmonie Bremen.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

This is a favourite symphony of mine. It is so uplifting and fun to listen to.

I'll listen to my favourite recording: Herbert von Karajan with the Berlin Philharmonic, 1963.


----------

